# Save this dasher!



## Joshua! (Jun 13, 2013)

1980 Diesel Dasher located in the PNW (98368). 

It's not mine, but I've been to look at it and can answer questions. The guy suffered from the dreaded diesel runaway and it sits with a blown engine. Has rust, passenger floor being the worst. 

He put a fresh (new or salvage) transmission in it last year for $1700, and it had a new injection pump recently too. 

His mechanic is going to start charging storage, so it needs to go, and if I can't find anyone for it, it will be crushed. 

I know this reads like a sale ad, but I just want to see it saved or sent to a good home! 

He's asking $200, but I'm almost positive you could get it for nothing if you promised not to crush it!

Pm me!


----------



## reeta12 (Sep 15, 2014)

For right now, this is a space holder. Please write me with FAQ requests and we will begin filling this in.


----------



## frankenstang57 (Jul 8, 2013)

Where's it at?


----------



## Joshua! (Jun 13, 2013)

Port Townsend WA


----------



## VWaddict01 (Dec 12, 2011)

Joshua! said:


> Port Townsend WA


Post this on the PNW Audi VW fb page. Someone will pick it up.


----------



## jiakhaan (Dec 6, 2014)

For right now, this is a space holder. Please write me with FAQ requests and we will begin filling this in.


----------



## v4m (Sep 11, 2012)

Is the car still available? And is it a coup, sedan, or wagon? I live in Washington and am interested.


----------

